# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Übersinnliches, was ist dran, was hat man erlebt?

## Hua Hin

Na ja, Volker um nen eigenen Thread aufzumachen, müsste ich mich
erst wieder mal einlesen.
Aber da ja anscheinend Interesse besteht, möchte ich mal zwei Beispiele
loswerden.
Ein blinder Mann verstarb in einem Krankenhaus. 
Sein Geist stieg aus seinem Körper und hing praktisch an der 
Zimmerdecke. Jetzt konnte er beobachten, wie die ganzen Ärzte 
versuchten, ihn wiederzubeleben. Ja, er konnte sie alle sehen, weil
in diesem Stadium die Sinne wieder vorhanden sind. Nachdem er nach
ein paar Minuten wieder ins Leben zurückgeholt wurde, war er bei
Bewusstsein natürlich wieder blind. 
Aber er konnte sämtliche Details erzählen, das Muster der Krawatte des
Arztes, das Aussehen aller Beteiligten, das Krankenzimmer und, und ....

oder ein Mann stirbt in den USA bei einem Autounfall.
Sein Geist steigt ins Jenseits und wird von seinem Bruder in Empfang
genommen. Das kann aber normalerweise gar nicht sein, weil sein
Bruder tausend Meilen weiter sich bester Gesundheit erfreut.
Der Mann wird an der Unfallstelle erfolgreich reanimiert und erhält dann
im Krankenhaus bei Bewusstsein die Nachricht, dass sein Bruder 
10 Minuten vor dem Unfall, praktisch zeitgleich verstorben ist.
Der Mann sagt nur, ja ich weiss, ich habe ihn getroffen.

Gruss Alex

----------

Alex,

ich bin da gar nicht weit von dir weg. Kenne ähnliche Berichte und glaube, dass da was Wahres dran ist. Bin selber zwar noch nie dem Tode nahe gewesen aber hatte einmal ein Erlebnis, wo eine Situastion eintrat, die ich schon kannte, inkl. des Ortes, obwohl ich vorher nie dort gewesen war.

Du bist also nicht ganz alleine, wenn du an Übersinnliches glaubst, was viele Menschen nicht nachvollziehen können.

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Hua Hin

Hi Volker,
auf das was Du anspielst, das sogenannte Dejavu-Erlebnis ist wieder
ein anderer, aber nicht weniger interessanter Bereich.
Hier geht es mehr um Erfahrungen aus dem vorherigen Leben,
was in die Reinkarnation geht.
Da konnten westeuropäische Menschen unter Hypnose,
z.B. fliesend chinesische Dialekte sprechen, die es schon seit hunderten
von Jahren nicht mehr gibt. 
Oder Muttermale z.B. sprechen auch für Verletzungen aus vorherigen
Leben.

So wieder genug zum Affen gemacht.

Gruss Alex

----------

Alex, in meinen Augen machst du dich damit keineswegs zum Affen! ich finde da alles sehr interessant, habe mich allerdings, bisher, nicht ausreichend damit beschäftigt.

Würde aber gerne mehr darüber erfahren. Hast du Tipps für mich?

Aber da das Thema ja auch Thai-relevant ist (meine Frau berichtet mir oft von Geistern, auch von solchen, die in meiner Wohnung rumgeistern und, nach ihrer Meinung, hier mal gewohnt haben), glaube ich, das da was dran ist. Zumal die Schilderungen, Menschen betreffen, die tatsächlich mal hier gewohnt haben und die meine Frau nie getoffen hat.

Sollte vielleicht doch einen eigenen Threat wert sein.

Aber deine Entscheidung, du bist der Experte, der sich nicht traut  :: 

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Hua Hin

Hi Volker,
die Thais scheinen uns Westlern in dieser Beziehung vollkommen überlegen zu sein. Ein Member aus dem Nitty berichtete kürzlich, ohne für dieses Thema erklärt zu sein, dass seine Frau im gemeinsamen Thailandurlaub in ihrem Bungalow einen Geist erkennen konnte, der ihren Kühlschrank aufmachte. Sie konnte diesen sogenannten Geist exakt ihrem Mann beschreiben. Tag später lernten sie 3 Engländer kennen, mit denen sie viel Spass hatten. Die trinkfreudigen Engländer erklärten, dass ihr Kumpel vor kurzem verstorben ist. Sie zeigten ein Foto von dem vierten Freund, und siehe da, es war der gleiche "Geist", der vorher im selben Bungalow gewohnt hatte.

Volker, eigener Thread, der sich nicht traut
ich fühle mich hier inkognito a la Internet eigentlich wesentlich wohler.
Unter dem Schutzmantels eines Mantels sozusagen. :aetsch: 

Tips? Geh doch mal zu Amazon.de und forsche nach Elizabeth Kübler-Ross
oder Reinkarnation. Glaub mir, soviel Bücher kannst Du gar nicht lesen.
Nur komisch, das das in der Öffentlichkeit ein absolutes Tabu-Thema ist.
Alles ist öffentlich, für jeden zugänglich, doch keiner spricht darüber.

Ungefähr so wie der 11. September in New York.

Der Mensch wird mir ewig ein Rätsel bleiben.

Gruss Alex

----------


## guenny

Volker, Alex,
ich bin Realist, glaube weder an Gott noch an sonstige "Wesenheiten" aber, ich wurde jetzt schon mehrfach eines besseren belehrt, gerade und nur in Thailand.
Ich bin mittlerweile überzeugt, dass es sog. übernatürliche Erscheinungen gibt. Die weibliche Linie meiner Frau (Sie, ihre Mutter, Großmutter) scheinen besonders empfänglich zu sein für Kontakte mit dem Jenseits, also längst verstorbenen Familienmitgliedern. Es gibt dafür einige Indizien, Erzählungen und ich habe es auch einmal selbst live miterlebt. Ebenso einen Fall von "Handlesen" mit Schilderungen meiner Person und Begebenheiten, die ich bis dahin auch meiner Frau nicht erzählt hatte und die so speziell waren, dass ein Weitererzählen oder allgemeines "Erraten" völlig ausgeschlossen bleibt.
Ich weiß es nicht, kann mir aber vorstellen dass das damit zu tun hat, dass diese Leute noch wesentlich näher an der Natur, am natürlichen Lebensrhythmus dran sind als wir völlig entwöhnten Westler.

----------


## Hua Hin

Hi Guenny,
ich glaub gar nicht, dass die Sache so viel mit Natur zu tun hat.
Wenn bei uns ein Förster im Bayerischen Wald von früh bis abend zu tun hat, kommt er ja auch nicht auf solchen Gedanken.
Muss irgendwie an der spirituellen Einstellung liegen.
Wenn Du in ner katholischen Kirche 2 € in den Klingelbeutel gibst, 
denkst Du als Westler, na ja, hoffentlich hilfst Du den Armen.
Wenn Du als Thai 100 Baht in einem Wat spendest, dann ist das gleichzeitig Tambun, verbunden mit der Hoffnung, das das nächste Leben angenehm wird.
Vielleicht ist dieser Glaube so stark, dass solche Geistererscheinungen zugelassen werden. Ich weiss es nicht.

Gruss Alex

----------


## Hua Hin

Die nächste Frage wäre doch gleich,
wieso habe ich als gläubiger Christ in Düsseldorf nicht solche Erscheinungen als ein Buddhist in Buriram.

Ja, ich weiss, Fragen über Fragen.  :Lächeln:

----------

> Wenn Du als Thai 100 Baht in einem Wat spendest, dann ist das gleichzeitig Tambun, verbunden mit der Hoffnung, das das nächste Leben angenehm wird.


Bei manchen Thais bekommt man allerdings eher das gefühl, dass sie die Hoffnung besitzen dieses auch erkaufen zu können. Denn kaum aus dem Tempel raus, geht das Leben genau gleich weiter.

Der Buddhismus in Thailand steckt in einer tiefen Krise. Wertezerfall, Zügellosigkeit und Raffgier um nur einige der Schlagworte zu benutzen die oft bei der Erklärung der momentanen Situation gebraucht werden.


Okay.....war vielleicht nun OT - aber es musste raus.



Im übrigen sind die Totenfeierlichkeiten für den Verstorbenen fasst abgeschlossen. Morgen wird er verbrannt.
Jeden Abend betteten die Mönche, danach wurde die Lautsprecheranlage jeweils dazu missbraucht erst den fernseher darüber in aller Lautstärke plärren zu lassen und danach, wenn Bier und Mekkong Wirkung taten, auf Karaoke gemacht bis meist in die Morgenstunden.

Wie gesagt - der Buddhismus scheint offensichtlich in einer Krise zu stecken.

----------


## Hua Hin

Schön geschrieben Phommel,
werde ich auf meine alten Tage doch noch mal missionarisch tätig sein?

----------

> Schön geschrieben Phommel,
> werde ich auf meine alten Tage doch noch mal missionarisch tätig sein?


Also wer als Single wie Du in Thailand unterwegs ist, kommt doch unweigerlich zum Missionieren. Wenn nicht - dann ist es wohl Hoffnungslos.   :cool:

----------


## maadamm

Bitte mehr dazu!
Sehr interessant und da macht sich keiner zum Affen! :super: 

  maadamm

----------


## Enrico

Hab den Thread nun geteilt, hier gehts weiter. 

PS: hier macht sich niemand zum Affen.

----------


## guenny

Schön, wer hat was erlebt.
Ein Erlebnis von mir:
Meine Frau erzählte immer wieder, dass Oma regelmäßig "Besuch" von ihrem Opa bekommt, der ihr dann allerlei erzählt, Ratschläge erteilt und auch mal schimpft, wenn ihm was nicht passt. Sie solle sich dann angeblich sehr verändern, so wesensmäßig.
Ich hab das als Humbug abgetan. Die alte Frau ist ruhig, spricht leise, immer zurückhaltend, das was man im besten Sinne suphab nennt, immer darauf bedacht niemanden zu beleidigen und sich nie in den Vordergrund zu drängen.

In unserem letzten Urlaub sind wir zu Hause im Wohnzimmer, es ist früher Nachmittag. die Musikanlage ist an, Thai-Karaoke. Oma ist zu Besuch und wohnt bei ihrem Sohn, eine Straße weiter.
Jetzt geht die Tür auf, Oma kommt rein.  sie ist völlig ausgewechselt, sie spricht mit lauter Stimme, selbstsicher, richtig männlich, verlangt nach einer Zigarette, setzt sich und trinkt ein bier, das auf dem Tisch steht. Dann steht sie auf und fängt an zu tanzen, richtig fetzig, spricht, macht Spass, lacht, raucht und trinkt.
Mia sagt, es sit Opa, der aus ihr spricht. Er freut sich, endlich den Mann der Enkelin von Oma, den Farang kennenzulernen und will Party machen.
Meine Frau ist von den Socken. Sie übersetzt eher zögerlich, ich werde begutachtet und, der Stimmung nach zuurteilen, für gut befunden.
Oma (das heisst der Opa von Oma) setzt sich wieder hin. Dann schlagartig, fällt die Anspannung von ihr ab. Sie wirkt müde, guckt etwas verwirrt. Es ist wieder Oma. Ihr ist übel vom Rauchen und "Saufen", sieh hat Kopfschmerzen und geht nach Hause ins Bett.

----------

Klingt nach der selben Psychose wie bei Norman Bates. Nur glücklicherwiese mit anderen Auswirkungen.

----------


## Hua Hin

Guenny, 
unter der Prämisse, dass Du das nicht erfunden hast oder die Oma die beste Schauspielerin ist, gibt dein Beispiel wirklich zu denken.
Es muss irgendwie Verbindungen zu Toten möglich sein.

Gestern behauptete ich ja, dass die Thais in dieser Beziehung uns vollkommen überlegen sind. Nun so ganz ist das vielleicht gar nicht richtig.
Meine Exschwiegermutter, Wirtin eines Sportkeglerheimes, war auch schon immer in dieser Richtung unterwegs. Eines Tages verstarb der Präsident des Kegelclubs, dessen ein und alles wirklich der Verein war.
Er hatte eine Behinderung am Bein und schlürfte es immer nach.
Sie erzählte mir damals, wenn sie nachts alleine in der Gaststätte sass und die Abrechnung machte hörte sie, wie er schlurfend durch durch die
Gaststätte auf die Kegelbahn ging. Sie konnte seinen Gang eindeutig identifizieren. Klar hab ich damals darüber nur geschmunzelt aber aus welchem Grund sollte sie so eine Behauptung in die Welt stellen.
Um sich der Gefahr auszusetzen, sich zum Affen machen?

Mal ein anderer Punkt. Als das Thema drüben angesprochen wurde,
kam von allen Ecken nur Kritik, Häme und Verwunderung.
Ja Guenny, auch der, mit dem Du Dich auf Kho Samui so gut verstanden
hast, hatte nur die dümmsten Bemerkungen übrig.
Deswegen wundere ich mich eigentlich, dass das Thema hier so gut angenommen wird.

Gruss Alex

----------

Im Fall...ich wollte mich nicht lustig machen. Wollte eher damit festhalten, dass die Wissenschaft meint alles plausibel erklären zu können.

Ich persönlich bin halt mehr auf der Seite der anerkannten Wissenschaften zu hause.

----------


## Hua Hin

Phommel, was ist denn jetzt der Unterschied zu Wissenschaft und anerkannter Wissenschaft. Wer erkennt sie denn an?

Natürlich ist deine Einstellung die der westlichen Menschen.
Aber ist sogar nicht manchmal die Schulmedizin natürlichen Alternativen unterlegen?

Gruss Alex

----------


## guenny

Alex,
ich habe es nicht erfunden, sondern letztes Jahr Dezember selbst erlebt. Ich schrieb ja in einem früheren Post, dass ich eigentlich an nichts glaube, an Humbug, Gespenster und sowas schon gar nicht. Aber,......
Phommel, ich bin von Hause aus Naturwissenschaftler. Auch schon von daher eher Abneigung und große Skepsis.

Es gibt noch mehr Geschichten, harmlose auch, aber ich werde sie hier der Reihe nach Erzählen.

----------

Anerkannte Wissenschaften sind solche, die z.b. mit reproduzierbare Versuche/Experimente ihre Feststellenungen dokumentieren können. 

Und aussederm habe ich in meinem Post vorhin ja den Geisterwissenschaften nen Türchen offengelassen indem ich etwas unterstrich......

----------


## Hua Hin

Ja Phommel,
das ist halt der feine Unterschied.
Die Wissenschaftler können jede mathematische oder chemische Formel beweisen. Und da mögen sie ja auch mit Sicherheit recht haben.

Aber komischer weise trauen sie sich nicht daran, den Tod zu erforschen.
Und jeder, der sich das traut, wird unter parapsycholischen Dingsda oder nicht anerkannten Wissenschaften ausgegrenzt.

Aber ne Mondlandung, die es niemals gegeben hat, kauft Dir jeder ab.

Gruss Alex

----------

> Aber ne Mondlandung, die es niemals gegeben hat, kauft Dir jeder ab.


Jo ...und die Merkel ist in Wahrheit auch nicht echt.   :cool:

----------


## guenny

Es ist natürlich sehr schwer zwischen Dichtung und Wahrheit zu unterscheiden. Und was ist schon Wahrheit? Welcher Definition folgen wir dabei?
Wir könnten uns jetzt schön die Habermas-Definition, die Konsensustheorie  aneignen, die Voraussetzungen wären in unserem kleinen Kreis gegeben.
Aber was solls?
Ich habe das geschilderte Erlebnis gehabt, die objektive Wahrnehmung einer offensichtlich völlig verwandelten, vom Normalbild völlig unterschiedlichen Person.
Da ich weiss, dass sie keinerlei berauschenden Mittel zu sich nimmt, ist sowas auch ausgeschlossen.
Ich konnte danach und kann es auch bis heute nur kopfschüttelnd zur Kenntnis nehmen.
Ob jetzt Merkel existiert oder die Amis auf dem Mond waren, lenkt nur ab und ist für die Frage der Existenz solcher Phänomene zweitrangig.

----------


## Hua Hin

Jo Phommel, wie sind nur Statisten in einem dreckigem Spiel unserer Weltpolizei.
Denke mal nach
Der Untergang der Louisitana (1. Weltkrieg)
Pearl Harbour (2. Weltkrieg)
JfK (Beseitigung unerwünschter innerpolitischen Lösungen)
der 11. September, (Hitler hatte auch schon den Reichstag angebrannt um...

Ja, ich weiss, mach mich schon wieder zum Affen 

und schweif von wieder vom Thema ab.  :cool:  

Gruss Alex

----------


## Hua Hin

Jo Guenny,
hast ja Recht,
habe mich nur wieder mal gehen lassen.

Sorry

----------

Alex

Du machst dir einfach zu viel Gdanken über das Alles. Was nutzt es ? Dein eigenes Leben wird es kaum betreffen und JFK wird dadurch auch nimmer lebendig.

Da haben die Thais uns schon vieles voraus. das ausklammern, was uns nicht persönlich betrifft. Vielleicht ist gerade deshalb ihr Geist frei für Dinge, die wir vor lauter Stress nimmer wahrnehmen ?

----------


## Hua Hin

> Phommel postete:
> Da haben die Thais uns schon vieles voraus. das ausklammern, was uns nicht persönlich betrifft. Vielleicht ist gerade deshalb ihr Geist frei für Dinge, die wir vor lauter Stress nimmer wahrnehmen ?


Ja, da mag was wahres dran sein.
Aber wenn ich für alles kein Interesse mehr habe und nur noch meinen kleinen Horizont sehe, dann stufe ich mich nur noch mehr als oberflächlich ein, und das will ich auf gar keinen Fall. Selbst wenn ich eines Tages mit einem Mai Thai am Strand liegen sollte, die Sonne mir auf den Pelz scheint, möchte ich mir noch sagen können, ich denke noch.

Gruss Alex

----------


## guenny

Alex, ich glaube nicht dass Phommel meint, man solle aufhören zu denken und sich Gedanken zu machen.
Und, wo solltest du dich gehen gelassen haben?

----------


## Hua Hin

Hi Guenny,
meinte eigentlich nur damit, dass wenn ich mich in was rein steigere,
Sachen schreibe, die ich eigentlich lieber für mich behalten wollte.

...und ich glaube eigentlich schon, Phommel richtig verstanden zu haben.

Gruss Alex

----------


## schiene

Der Tod ist der Anfang vom Leben....alles andere wird sich ergeben,muß nicht alles wissen,auch wenn ich´s gerne wissen möchte.Laßt euch überraschen was kommen wird,in diesem eurem Leben werdet ihrs eh nicht erfahren :aetsch: 
Ich persönlich lese auch Bücher über dieses Thema und hab zu allen meine eigene Meinung die ich manchmal selbst nicht so richtig verstehe.Aber so wirds wohl den meisten ergehen, oder irre ich mich da  :: 

P.S.
hier mal noch nen Link zu einer bekannten thail.Geistergeschichte.
http://www.clickthai.de/Kultur/Mythen/G ... ister.html

----------


## Hua Hin

Klar muss man nicht alles im Leben wissen, Schiene.
Aber immerhin geht es hier um eine Sache, die ja schliesslich jeden
selbst betrifft.
Trotzdem würde mich z.B. brennend interessieren, ob es einen Unterschied
bei Selbstmördern oder bei Menschen wie Adolf Hitler gibt.

Übrigens der Thailink war sehr interessant, erinnerte mich sehr stark an
den Baubeginn unseres Resorts. Da wurde auch jeder Geist erstmal um
Erlaubnis gefragt.

Für @Dragon habe ich noch etwas Bettlektüre.

http://www.om-esoterik.at/thema.kuebler ... abeth.html

Gruss Alex

----------


## guenny

Dann will ich den Thread im Sinne des Titels mal weiterführen : :hallo: 
Vorgestern erzählte Oma meiner Frau am Telefon eine aktuelle Geschichte, die in ihrem Dorf sehr viel Unruhe ausgelöst hat:
Vor der Schule stand ein großer Baum, der dem Direktor wegen der darin wohnenden Geister ein Dorn im Auge war.
Er zeterte und suchte so lange herum, bis er jemanden fand, der den Baum absägte.
Jetzt war die Wohnung der Geister zerstört und kamen über ihn, etwa mit folgenden Vorwürfen: Warum hast ud unser Haus zerstört? Wir haben euch nichts getan nur darin gewohnt. Wir sind keine bösen Geister die man vertreiben muss. Aber jetzt sind wir sauer und zur Strafe wollen wir 5 Kinder von 11 Jahren töten.
Großes Gezeter, Beten zu Buddha, mit Räucherwerk und allem drum und dran.
Die Kinder dabei, aber sie waren wie besessen, sie zeigten mit Fingern auf die Räucherstäbchen und Kerzen und lachten und sagten "Das macht uns nichts aus, wir haben keine Angst vor Buddha, ihr könnt machen was ihr wollt." Als man ihnen die Arme festband, zeigten sie mit Füßen, dasselbe wie vorher.

Jetzt haben alle Leute große Angst, dass die Kinder sterben.
Das hat sich nach Auskunft der Oma erst kürzlich in der Nähe von Wichianburi zugetragen, stand wohl sogar in dne Zeitungen.

----------


## Hua Hin

Hi Guenny,
ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, was Du mit deiner Geschichte ausdrücken willst?
Es klingt eigentlich so, wie schon von Phommel angedeutet, dass von den nachkommenden Generationen dem Buddhismus gegenüber mehr und mehr Respekt und Toleranz versagt wird.

Gruss Alex

----------


## guenny

Alex,
ich will damit gar nix ausdrücken. Der Fred heißt ja auch, "was hat man erlebt?"
Die Geschichte wurde so von Oma an Enkelin berichtet. Wie ich es verstanden habe, haben die Kinder in einer Art "Besessenheit" über die Erwachsenen hergezogen und die Anrufung Buddhas als nutzlos gegen ihre Macht als jetzt rachsüchtige Geister bezeichnet.
Sie waren nach Angabe der Oma "besessen" von den Geistern.
Ich schrieb ja schon mal, dass ich selbst wenig bis nichts glaube, was ich nicht verstandesmäßig erfassen kann.
Insofern finde ich diese Geschichten bemerkenswert. Und ich habe das eine oder andere auch selbst erlebt. Gerade mit der ländlichen Kultur Thailands, wo auch der Buddhismus stark durch alte Elemente eines Animismus geprägt wird, versuche ich mich anzufreunden ohne blauäugig jetzt alles zu glsauben was mir da geboten wird.

----------


## Hua Hin

Hallo Guenny,
hast Du noch ein paar Geschichten drauf.
Wenn nicht, kann ich ja bei Interesse mal die 
"Erlebnisphasen nach dem Tode" von Moody posten, 

Aber nur, wenn Ihr mich hier nicht zum Affen macht.  ::  

Gruss Alex

----------

> Hallo Guenny,
> hast Du noch ein paar Geschichten drauf.
> Wenn nicht, kann ich ja bei Interesse mal die 
> "Erlebnisphasen nach dem Tode" von Moody posten, 
> 
> Aber nur, wenn Ihr mich hier nicht zum Affen macht.  
> 
> Gruss Alex


Dann laß doch mal die eine oder andere Geschichte lesen!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Hua Hin

Hier mal ein paar Orginalzeilen von Moody.
Jeder der jetzt denkt, ich hätte einen an der Klatsche, bitte sofort 
weiterklicken. :aetsch: 

*Die Erfahrung des Sterbens*

Zwar bestehen nicht nur zwischen den Umständen, unter denen sich das Erlebnis der Todesnähe vollzieht, sondern auch zwischen den Persönlichkeitstypen der beteiligten Menschen beträchtliche Unterschiede;
dennoch ist nicht zu übersehen, dass die verschiedenen,  diese Erfahrung
schildernden Berichte sich untereinander auffallend ähneln. Die Übereinstimmung zwischen den vorliegenden Berichten geht in der Tat sogar soweit, dass mühelos etwa 15 Einzelelemente herausgeschält werden können, die in der Masse des von mir zusammengetragenen Materials beständig wiederkehren.
Lassen Sie mich nun von diesen übereinstimmenden Punkten aus versuchen, ein kurzes, theoretisch "ideales" beziehungsweise "vollständiges" Erlebnis zu konstruieren, das sämtliche
gemeinsamen Elemente in der für ihr Auftreten typischen Reihenfolge umfasst.

----------


## Hua Hin

Ein Mensch liegt im Sterben. Während seine körperliche Bedrängnis sich ihrem Höhepunkt nähert, hört er, wie der Arzt ihn für tot erklärt. Mit einemmal nimmt er ein unangenehmes Geräusch wahr, ein durchdringliches Läuten oder Brummen, und zugleich hat er das Gefühl, dass er sich sehr rasch durch einen langen, dunklen Tunnel bewegt. Danach befindet er sich plötzlich ausserhalb seines Körpers, jedoch in der selben Umgebung wie zuvor. Als ob er ein Beobachter wäre, blickt er nun aus einiger Entfernung auf seinen eigenen Körper. In seinen Gefühlen zutiefst aufgewühlt, wohnt er von diesem seltsamen Beobachtungsposten
aus den Wiederbelegungsversuchen bei.
Nach einiger Zeit fängt er sich und beginnt, sich immer mehr an seinen 
merkwürdigen Zustand zu gewöhnen. Wie er entdeckt, besitzt er noch immer einen "Körper", der sich jedoch sowohl seiner Beschaffenheit als auch seiner Fähigkeiten nach wesentlich von dem physischen Körper, den er zurückgelassen hat, unterscheidet. 
Bald kommt es zu neuen Ereignissen.

----------


## Hua Hin

Andere Wesen nähern sich dem Sterbenden, um ihn zu begrüssen und ihm zu helfen. Er erblickt die Geistwesen bereits verstorbener Verwandter und Freunde, und ein Liebe und Wärme ausstrahlendes Wesen, wie er es noch nie gesehen hat, ein Lichtwesen, erscheint vor ihm. Dieses Wesen richtet ohne Worte zu gebrauchen, eine Frage an ihn, die ihn dazu bewegen soll, sein Leben als Ganzes zu bewerten. Es hilft ihm dabei, indem es das Panorama der wichtigsten Stationen seines Lebens an ihm vorüberziehen lässt. Einmal scheint es dem Sterbenden, als ob er sich einer Art Schranke oder Grenze nähere, die offenbar die Scheidelinie zwischen dem irdischen und dem folgendem Leben darstellt. Doch wird ihm klar, dass er zur Erde zurückkehren muss, da der Zeitpunkt seines Todes noch nicht gekommen ist.

----------


## Hua Hin

Er sträubt sich dagegen, denn seine Erfahrungen mit dem jenseitigen Leben haben ihn so sehr gefangengenommen, dass er nun nicht mehr umkehren möchte. Er ist von überwältigten Gefühlen der Freude, der Liebe und des Friedens erfüllt. Trotz seines inneren Widerstandes - und ohne zu wissen, wie - vereinigt er sich dennoch wieder mit seinem physischen Körper und lebt weiter.
Bei seinen späteren Versuchen, anderen Menschen von seinem Erlebnis zu berichten, trifft er auf grosse Schwierigkeiten. Zunächst einmal vermag er keine menschlichen Worte zu finden, mit denen sich überirdische Geschehnisse dieser Art angemessen ausdrücken liessen.
Da er zudem entdeckt, dass man ihm mit Spott begegnet, gibt er ganz auf, anderen davon zu erzählen. Dennoch hinterlässt das Erlebnis tiefe Spuren in seinem Leben; es beeinflusst namentlich die Art, wie der jeweilige Mensch dem Tod gegenübersteht und dessen Beziehung zum Leben auffasst.

----------

Alex, du hast keinen an der Klatsche, kenne ähnliche Berichte und hoffe, dass die Berichter nicht lügen. Wäre doch schön, zu wissen, dass nach dem unweigerlich kommenden Sterben, etwas besseres, als das jetzige Leben, auf einen  wartet. Obwohl, schlimmer als jetzt kann es ja nicht mehr kommen.

Lese gerne mehr!

Grüße 

Volker

----------


## Hua Hin

> kenne ähnliche Berichte und hoffe, dass die Berichter nicht lügen


Hi Volker, 
Berichter? Du meinst die Übergangstoten?
Nein, diese Menschen ziehen sich eher aus dem gemeinen Leben zurück
und wollen gar keine Publicity betreiben. Die meisten teilten ihre Erfahrungen nur auf Drängen und Verständnisse der Schriftsteller.
Warum sollten weltweit, Menschen unabhängig von Alter, Geschlecht und Religion alle den gleichen Mist erfinden?
Meine letzten Passagen von Moody waren natürlich nur ganz allgemein.
Die einzelnen Stories lesen sich natürlich wesentlich interessanter.
Wollte natürlich auch Erfahrungen aus der Feder von Kübler-Ross
einstellen. 
Musste leider feststellen, dass ich das Buch verlegt habe.  ::  

Gruss Alex

----------

Ja ich meinte die Übergangstoten und bin davon überzeugt, dass die das nicht erfunden haben (warum auch). Möchte diese Erfahrung aber erst dann machen, wenn es wirklich zu Ende ist aber dieser Zeitpunkt kommt unweigerlich auf jeden zu. Aber keiner weiß wann, vielleicht heute oder erst in 30 Jahren, irgendwann werden sich die 'Berichte bestätigen. Wenn es soweit ist, kann ich es hier nicht mehr berichten.

Grüße

Volker

----------

*2004 war's :*

Hatte ich neulich geträumt, daß Suay und ich in unserem eigenen Häuschen (was noch nicht existiert) waren, als ein Hubschrauber runterstürzte, der Schwanz bohrte sich durch die Hauswand.
Als ich - im Traum - das auslaufende Benzin bemerkte, griff ich Suay an der Hand und rannte mit ihr ins Freie. Dann wurde ich wach und mußte erst einmal in den ho:ng na:m   ::  

Am Morgen beim Frühstück erzählte ich ihr den Traum. Sie wurde aschfahl und murmelte nur noch:"Da ist was passiert." Ein Telefonat klärte die Angelegenheit: Schwiegermutter war von einem Moped angefahren worden - ein paar Stunden vor dem Traum - und lag nun zuhause, umringt von besorgten Nachbarinnen.
Dann wollte Suay nur noch wissen, ob ich sie im Traum aus dem Haus bekommen hätte. Nachdem ich dies bejahte, meinte sie zufrieden: "Dann stirbt sie - die Schwiegermutter - auch nicht."

Sie hat´s wirklich gut überstanden, Schwiegermutter, nach ein paar Tagen waren Kopfschmerzen und Schock überwunden, und man konnte an die von Suays Sohn vorbereiteten Schadensersatzregelung gehen.  :super:

----------

kali, ich bin ja wirklich, ernsthaft! bemüht den Zugang zum Übersinnlichen zu finden, den die Thais uns voraus haben. Aber wo ist jetzt der Zusammenhang zwischen deinem Traum und dem realen Geschehen?

Ist eine reine Verständnisfrage, nicht böswillig!

----------


## Hua Hin

Volker, 
jeder der Dir diese Frage gewissenhaft beantworten kann, 
verdient den Nobelpreis.

Ich empfehle Dir mal ein Buch über Traumdeutereien.
Das meine ich jetzt wirklich ernst, aber will mich nicht hier noch mehr zum ....

Gruss Alex

----------

> Volker, 
> jeder der Dir diese Frage gewissenhaft beantworten kann, 
> verdient den Nobelpreis.
> 
> Ich empfehle Dir mal ein Buch über Traumdeutereien.
> Das meine ich jetzt wirklich ernst, aber will mich nicht hier noch mehr zum ....
> 
> Gruss Alex


Wie oft muss ich dir noch sagen, dass du dich damit nicht zum... machst! jedenfalls nicht bei mir! Müsste jetzt nachforschen wie oft ich das schon geschrieben habe!

----------

> kali, ich bin ja wirklich, ernsthaft! bemüht den Zugang zum Übersinnlichen zu finden, den die Thais uns voraus haben. Aber wo ist jetzt der Zusammenhang zwischen deinem Traum und dem realen Geschehen?[...]


Ich unterstelle dir beileibe keine Böswilligkeit, Volker.

Und es geht auch nicht um Traumdeutung im freudschen Sinne z.B., Alex.

Es ging bei meiner Darstellung um die Interpretation meiner Frau, die - wie es sich herausgestellt hatte - gar nicht so daneben lag.

Vielleicht geht's auch einfach um das Phänomen dessen, was den Inhalt eines Traumes in die Realaität transferieren lässt.

Im November 2004 verstarb der jüngste Sohn meiner Frau durch einen Verkehrsunfall - sie wusste es ein paar Stunden bevor die Nachricht uns tel. erreichte.

Ich denke mal, es geht um Phänomene, welche rational nicht erklärbar sind.

----------


## Hua Hin

Na ja Kali,
Traumdeutung im freudschen Sinn klingt mir jetzt einfach zu psychisch.
Die Traumdeutung im eigentlichen Sinn ist die Kunst, Träume, welche Dir dein Unterbewusstsein vorgibt, auch richtig entschlüsseln zu können.
Und das ist eine eigene Wissenschaft, worüber die meisten jetzt wieder nur müde lächeln werden.
Ich denke, die Vorraussehung eines Unfalls geht wahrscheinlich wieder in einen anderen Bereich, aber ich lasse mich gerne belehren.

Gruss Alex

----------

Ja kali von diesen Vorahnungen von Müttern, wenn etwas schlimmes mit den Kindern passiert, gibt es ja sogar in Europa, glaubhafte Berichte. Meine Oma und meine Opa haben mir oft erzählt, dass sie am 12.09.43 eine schreckliche Ahnung hatten.  Sechs Wochen später haben sie dann erfahren, dass ihr Sohn ( mein Onkel den ich nie kennen lernte) in der Ukraine erschossen wurde.

Werde also diese Berichte nie anzweifeln, auch wenn sie nicht erklärbar sind!

----------

> [...]Und das ist eine eigene Wissenschaft, worüber die meisten jetzt wieder nur müde lächeln werden.[...]


Werde *ich* mit Sicherheit nicht, weil ich selbst zuviele Erlebnisse dieser dritten Art erlebt hatte.

Die Wissenschaft an sich stellt soetwas infrage - was allerdings wieder eine Wissenschaft für sich wäre.

----------

> worüber die meisten jetzt wieder nur müde lächeln werden.


Ich schreibe es, nicht noch einmal!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Hua Hin

Hi Kali, 
ich habe nur irgendwie ein Problem, weil ich habe mehrere Bücher über Traumdeutungen und hier werden die nächtlichen Erlebnisse ganz unterschiedlich gedeutet. Und dann sogar auf verschiedenen Religionen.
Ich muss zugeben, dass ich damit noch ein Problem mit habe.
Jedenfalls träume ich sehr intensiv, von daher hätte ich lieber eine Quelle, auf die auch vertrauen kann.

Gruss Alex

----------


## schiene

Mal anders gefragt,was wäre wenn eine Traumdeutung nicht stimmt?Meine Frau sagte auch mal vor 3 Jahren das ihr Großvater gestorben sei.Sie habe es geträumt und gespürt.Sofortiger Anruf in Thailand....nix dergleichen,er erfreut sich bester Gesundheit.
Nicht abzustreiten ist,das es wahrscheinlich für uns nicht zu erklärende mentale Verbindungen zu Familienmitgliedern existieren.Hab schon 2x den Tod(ohne Krankheit oder ähnliches der betroffenen Person)auf 2 Tage voraus gesehen.Keine Ahnung warum aber es war einfach so.
Träume von einem fetten Lottogewinn haben sich hingegen noch nie bestätigt....
Wieviel Wahrheit steckt in einem Traum?ich glaube das kommt immer darauf an wie weit sich der Mensch im Schlaf geistig öffnet und es im Unterbewußtsein zuläßt geistige Schwingungen von nahstehenden Personen wahrzunehmen,und dies ist auch über tausende Kilometer möglich.
Was ich glaube?
wills mal so ausdrücken,mich würde nichts,aber auch garnichts in der Welt überraschen.
leider weiß ich nicht mehr wer es gesagt hat aber ich finde diesen Spruch sehr gut:"alles was sich der Mensch im Kopf vorstellen kann wird irgendwann möglich sein,egal was."

Ist nur eine Frage der Zeit aber ob die für die Menschheit lang genug ist bezweifele ich.

----------

> [...]von daher hätte ich lieber eine Quelle, auf die auch vertrauen kann.


Die einzige Quelle auf die du dich verlassen kannst bist du selbst, wobei übersinnliche Phänomene auch nix mit der Deutung von Träumen zu tun haben.
Traumdeutung ist überhaupt ein Thema für sich, bei dem die Deutung auch immer von dem Vertreter der einzelnen psychologischen Richtung abhängig ist. Von daher ist das Studium der Bücher mitunter sehr verwirrend.

----------

Wenn man eine Narkose hat, ist nix mit Träumen auch das "Zeitgefühl" ist weg. Für mich ein Hinweis, dass da nichts mehr kommt, wenn Lichterlöschen war.

Die ganzen Traumdeutungen und Parawissenschaften sind doch blos Modetrends der Neuzeit um die eigene Sterblichkeit erträglicher zu machen. Indem man den Leuten suggeriert, dass da etwas ist oder noch kommt fördert man auch gleichzeitig den Umsatz um das irdische Dasein ein wenig komfortabler zu gestallten.

----------


## big_cloud

Das sehen die Aboriginies aus Australien mit ihrer Traumzeit aber etwas anders

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Die ganzen Traumdeutungen und Parawissenschaften sind doch blos Modetrends der Neuzeit


Was meinst du mit Neuzeit???
Auch die alten Ägypter haben sich sehr damit beschäftigt und das ist 3500 - 5000 Jahre her.

Gruß Daniel

----------


## Dieter

Ich lag 1992 nach einem schweren Verkehrsunfall 6 Tage im Koma. War alles ziemlich am seidenen Faden.

Irgendwelche Erlebnisse oder Erscheinungen? Fehlanzeige, es ist wie wenn man den Stecker rauszieht. Einfach nichts und niente und ich denk mal, Ableben fuehlt sich genauso an.

----------

Dieter baut dies aus, was ich eigentlich meinte.....Narkose ist ja auch eine Art von Koma.

----------

Na, da bin ich aber froh, dass alles nur eine Erscheinung der Neuzeit ist  :super: 

Muss so 1976 gewesen sein, als ich träumte, dass mir ein langer Reißzahn wuchs. War ziemlich verwirrend.

Nur gut, dass ich am nächsten Tag nicht zu einem Traumdeuter gelatscht war. der hätte mir unter Umständen noch Kastrationsängste bzw. Penisverlust angedeutet   ::  

Drei Tage nach diesem Traum wurde ein Schneidezahn, schon etwas angelockert, immer länger und fiel raus.

So war das ganze Traumdilemma letztendlich durch einen simplen Gang zum Zahnarzt erledigt   ::

----------

> Auch die alten Ägypter


Die wussten natürlich schon damals, was es bedeutet, wenn man z.B. von einem roten feuerwehrauto träumte..... :super:

----------


## Samuianer

> Wenn man eine Narkose hat, ist nix mit Träumen auch das "Zeitgefühl" ist weg. Für mich ein Hinweis, dass da nichts mehr kommt, wenn Lichterlöschen war...


War bei mir anders, habe die gesamte Operation, sogar das wechseln der Beatmungsmaske und das irgenwas nicht stimmte, mitgekriegt... ploetzlich 'rannten' alle im OP, wie nagestochen umher und schauten auf Monitore und drehten an Maschinen und Knoepfen....mich unterden gruenen Tuechern auf dem OP-Tisch liegen sehen..

Und nach der Operation/Narkose im Bett Traeume so kristallklar - NIE wieder!

Habe ich dann dem Doc erzaehlt, der hat ganz "dumm" aus der Waesche geguckt! Meint enur: "Sowas komt vor!"

Habe beim Tod meines Stiefvaters, da war ich in Goa, 'ne "Nachricht" bekommen! So beim Tod meiner Mutter!

Meine Grossmutter hatte die Gabe des Voraussehens!

Im Krieg z.B. bei Bobenalarm, in den Luftschutzkeller war fuer viele schon reine Routine - eines Tages; Kinder spielten, Erwachsene standen im Gang herum, ploetzlich rast ihr das Herz, sie springt auf und bruellt: "Die Tuecher vor den Mund und ALLE hinsetzen!" Das war so energisch und beeindruckend das sich alle setzten... keine 30 Sekunden spaeter schlugen mehrere Bomben und Luftminen ein. Die Druckwelle drueckte eine gepanzerte Stahltuer so wie sie im Rahmen war mit Volldampf durch den Gang gegen die gegenueberliegende Mauer "RUMMS"! 

Alle die im Gang standen.... schauten  sie gespannt und dankbar an... die waeren Alle mindestens schwer verletzt gewesen!

Viele solcher Geschichten..im Hause wohnte ein Arzt, dem das aufgefallen war, er fragte daher des oefteren was sie so ahnte....

Viele Jahre nachdem eine Bekannte meiner Mutter verstorben war, ist diese von einer jungen Frau, die dann in der Wohnung der Verstorbenen wohnte, 'geshen' worden!

Sie beschrieb mir, die alte Frau, die immer nur so eine Art Kittelschuerze trug, das Zimmer, die mir allzu gut bekannte Fransenlampe im "Tiffany-Style", die Tischdecke, die Kaffeekanne und da die Frau staendig Karten legte, natuerlich auch die auf dem Tisch verstreuten Karten! 

Die junge Frau kann diese Frau unoeglich gekannt haben, schon garnicht mal in der Wohnung gewesen sein!

Der Hammer was?

So G'schichten, gibt es viele!

Warum, woher, weshalb..?

Mein Kumpel Mark aus Boston/USA, lange nicht gesehen... Eines Tages sage ich zu meiner Ex-Frau: "Hat irgendwer mal was von Mark gehoert?" keine 2 Minuten spaeter kommt er um den Fussweg herauf spaziert und meint: "Hello!" 
 :respekt: 

So Beispiele gibts noch mehr - wollte Jetzt aber kein Buch schreiben..

Nur eben bei Bananengeistern und so Zeuchs, da hoerts bei mir auf! Bis ich mal selbst einem mit seinem Kopf unterm Arm treffe!   :cool:

----------

Aber Samuianer,
gerade diese Bananengeister sind doch der Schlüssel zum Verständnis so mancher herzergreifender Thaisoap - Du Verweigerer, Du   ::

----------

Wichtig bis zum Schluss kucken


Fake oder Wahr ?

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Die wussten natürlich schon damals, was es bedeutet, wenn man z.B. von einem roten feuerwehrauto träumte.....


Ob sie die Bedeutung der Träume wußten, wer weiß das schon? Aber es ging um die Modeerscheinung der Neuzeit...

Gruß Daniel

----------


## Hua Hin

> Phommel schrieb:
> Wenn man eine Narkose hat, ist nix mit Träumen auch das "Zeitgefühl" ist weg. Für mich ein Hinweis, dass da nichts mehr kommt, wenn Lichterlöschen war. 
> 
> Die ganzen Traumdeutungen und Parawissenschaften sind doch blos Modetrends der Neuzeit um die eigene Sterblichkeit erträglicher zu machen. Indem man den Leuten suggeriert, dass da etwas ist oder noch kommt fördert man auch gleichzeitig den Umsatz um das irdische Dasein ein wenig komfortabler zu gestallten.


Phommel, das ist ja wieder ein genialer Zusammenhang.
So so, Du hast also unter Narkose nichts geträumt? Schade, dann wärst Du wahrscheinlich der Erste gewesen, der unter Betäubung so etwas 
erlebt hätte. Hast Du schon mal im Vollrausch geträumt, was einer 
Betäubung wohl gleich kommt? Wohl kaum.
Jetzt bringst Du es auch noch fertig, aus dieser Erfahrung den Schluss zu
ziehen, dass nach dem Sterben nichts mehr kommen kann. Genial.
Phommel, jeder suizidgefährdete oder hochkriminelle Mensch würde sich bei Dir bedanken. Warum? Weil er absolut nichts zu verlieren hätte.

Gruss Alex

----------


## Daniel Sun

Träumt man dann wirklich nicht, oder kann man sich vielleicht nicht erinnern geträumt zu haben?

Gruß Daniel

----------

Na jetzt wird's aber bunt. Nu bin ich nicht nur der Sündenbock für alle Forenvergehen - Nein - Nun bin ich auch noch der Schöpfer des Suizid.  :smt109

----------


## Hua Hin

Daniel, ich konnte mich jedenfalls im Vollrausch noch nicht mal an ein
Bruckstück eines Traumes erinnern. 
Und genau wie Phommel es sagte, unter Narkose ist wie das Licht ausgeloschen kann ich aus meiner Sicht nur bestätigen.
Aber wissenschaftlich kann ich deine Frage nicht beantworten.
Muss mal wieder in den Büchern stöbern.

Gruss Alex

----------


## Dieter

Ich war wie gesagt schon so weit "drueben", dass die Polizei meine damalige Lebensgefaehrtin ueber mein ableben informierte und die Sueddeutsche Zeitung mich am Folgetag als erstes muenchner Todesopfer durch Glatteis im Winter 92 / 93 bezeichnete.

Mir sind weder Engel noch Abgesandte des Leibhaftigen begegnet, noch irgendwelches Licht, Traeume oder sonst was. Einfach nur ein Riesenloch gefuellt mit Nichts. Stecker draussen, System abgestuerzt.

----------


## schiene

vielleicht träumen wir auch nur unser Leben  ::

----------


## Hua Hin

Keine Ahnung Dieter, vielleicht warst Du ja noch gar nicht drüben, sondern nur in einem komaähnlichem Zustand und die winterlichen 
Verhältnisse kamen erschwerend für die Notärzte dazu.
Du wärst jedenfalls nicht der erste, der für tot erklärt wurde und dann...

----------


## Enrico

> vielleicht träumen wir auch nur unser Leben


Sehr gut Schiene, diese Frage stell ich mir auch sehr oft. Wir leben meiner Meinung nach alle in einer Matrix. Irgendsone AAA Batterie hat bestimmt auch ein vorgespieltes Leben.

Ich weis, sehr utopisch, aber möglich...

----------


## Dieter

Is doch voellig unwichtig, sich darueber den Kopf zu zerbrechen und sich was zusammenzuspinnen.

Man lebt, also geniesst man das Dasein, ist eh zu kurz und schnell vorbei.

----------


## Samuianer

> Aber Samuianer,
> gerade diese Bananengeister sind doch der Schlüssel zum Verständnis so mancher herzergreifender Thaisoap - Du Verweigerer, Du


Pragmatischer Nonkonformist mit starker agnostischer Praegung!   :cool:   Dachte immer das wuesstest du...  ::   Keine Nanosekunde wuerde ich  fuer  'ne Thai-Soap oder aehnlichen Schnick-Schnack verschwenden - denn das verbloedet mit Ueberschallgeschwindigkeit!

Mir ist wenn, dann Weingeist lieber!

Stell mir immer vor: Das ich eines Tages tot bin und dann fragt mich irgendwer mal: "Was hast du so in deinem Leben gemacht?" - Stell sich Einer vor, Mann muesste dann antworten: "Soap-Operas geschaut!"....

Dieter schrieb:"
Man lebt, also geniesst man das Dasein......


Genau! Noch 'n Grund mehr, keine Zeit mit Soaps zu verplempern!

----------

> Stell mir immer vor: Das ich eines Tages tot bin und dann fragt mich irgendwer zufaellig mal: "Was hast du so gemacht?" - Stell sich Einer vor, Mann muesste dann antworten: "Soap-Operas geschaut!"....


Diese Vorstellung ist, in der Tat, grausig  ::

----------


## Samuianer

na eben, ich arbeite weiterhin hart dran das, wenn Einer fragen sollte, der anschliessen vor Neid blind wird!  

Letzte nach erst wieder Ueberstunden mit "Fon"!

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Letzte nach erst wieder Ueberstunden mit "Fon"!


Aber hoffentlich bezahlte ::

----------

...er wird auf jeden Fall bezahlen müssen - egal wie - aber er wird bluten.   ::

----------


## schiene

paßt ja wohl irgendwie hier rein:
Schwester Chan Rueylae, auch als "schwebende Nonne" bekannt, soll sogar Schwerkranke und Sterbende, die zu ihr kommen, heilen können. Jedes Jahr suchen Tausende von Menschen mit unheilbaren Krankheiten wie Krebs und Lähmungen die vierundachtzigjährige buddhistische Nonne auf. Viele sagen, sie hätte sie geheilt.

"Ich bin absolut davon überzeugt, daß sie Kranke heilen kann. Ich habe es mit eigenen Augen gesehen", erzählt Dr. Dacha Sookarom, der leitende Chefarzt des Dacha-Krankenhauses in Bangkok.

Die Kranken gehören den verschiedensten Religionen an und reisen oft Hunderte von Kilometern zum Tempel der Golddrachenhöhle in Nongyassi, wo die Nonne lebt. Manche erzählen, ihre Beschwerden seien bereits verschwunden, nachdem sie ihre Hände in dem Lotosteich gebadet hatten, auf dem Schwester Rueylae täglich schwebt, wenn sie betet. Andere berichten, sie seien von ihr durch einen Heiltrank oder eine Berührung geheilt worden.

Der Bauer Wirat Chumsaeng sagt, er wäre schon längst an Lungenkrebs gestorben, wenn er nicht letztes Jahr Schwester Rueylae aufgesucht hätte. "Die medizinischen Behandlungen war erfolglos. Sie berührte meinen Arm und blies mich mit dem Rauch einer Kerze an, den sie vorher eingeatmet hatte.

Dann gab sie mir eine Kräutermedizin, die ich täglich einzunehmen hätte, und ein Gebet, das ich danach sprechen sollte. Bei einer ärztlichen Untersuchung zwei Monate später kam heraus, daß der Tumor verschwunden war, und eine weitere Untersuchung vor kurzem ergab die gleiche Diagnose."

Die Zuckerrohrpflanzerin Sanit Samaikong hatte schwere Nervenverletzungen erlitten, als sie 1984 in eine Schlucht stürzte. Ihre Arme und Hände zitterten stark, und ihr rechtes Bein war gelähmt. Nach sechs Leidensjahren suchte sie Schwester Rueylae auf, die ihre Arme und ihr gelähmtes Bein mit geweihtem Öl einrieb.

"Nach drei Wochen war das Zittern völlig verschwunden", erzählte Sanit. "Und dann wurde sogar mein krankes Bein besser, und zwei Monate später konnte ich wieder zur Arbeit gehen."

Dr. Sumon Keanpintong, ein Amtsarzt, meint, für Schwester Rueylaes Heilkräfte gebe es keine wissenschaftliche Erklärung, aber: "Es besteht kein Zweifel daran, daß Menschen von dieser Nonne geheilt wurden."

Schwester Rueylae erklärte, eine buddhistische Nonne habe ihr Heilmethoden beigebracht und ihr gezeigt, wie man in Meditation auf dem Wasser schweben könne. Vor fünf Jahren habe sie mit der Heilung Kranker begonnen. 

"Vor allem ermahne ich die Menschen, Vertrauen zu haben. Viele Tausend sind wiedergekommen und haben gesagt: 'Danke, daß Sie mein Leben gerettet haben.'
Quelle:
http://www.diewunderseite.de/hilfe/chan_rueylae.htm

----------


## schiene

Ich habe eben diesen Artikel gefunden und davon noch nie zuvor gehört!
Hat diese Ereignis schon mal besucht und angeschaut?
Findet dieses Naturschauspiel immer noch statt oder hat Naga schon alle Feuerbälle verschossen?  ::  

Riesiger Besucherandrang zu mysteriösen Feuerbällen in Thailand

Über 100.000 Touristen strömten in einen abgelegenen Teil von Thailand um ein mysteriöses Phänomen, den Bang Fai Phaya Nark, zu sehen, bei dem farbige Feuerbälle in den Himmel schießen. Die Flammen sind als Nagas Feuerbälle bekannt und sollen von einer mythischen Schlange kommen, die im Fluss Mekong, in der nordöstlichen Provinz von Nong Khai leben soll.

Die thailändische Regierung veranlaßte kürzlich eine Untersuchung des Phänomens, das jährlich in der ersten Vollmondnacht im Oktober auftritt und genau auf das Ende der buddhistischen Fastenzeit fällt.
Einige Wissenschaftler meinen, die roten, rosafarbenen und orangenen Feuerbällen würden durch entflammbare natürliche Gasvorkommen im Flussbett verursacht, die durch die Anziehungskraft des Mondes an die Oberfläche kämen.

Was immer die Ursache sein mag, die Feuerbälle sind jedenfalls ein Segen für örtliche Wirtschaft, die Hotels sind Wochen vorher ausgebucht. Mehrere private Krankenhäuser vermieteten auch ihre unbenutzten Zimmer und Betten, um die Heerschar an Touristen unterzubringen. Tempel, Schulen und einige örtliche Haushalte boten auch Unterkünfte an.
(Quelle: Bangkok Post vom 22. Oktober 2002; http://www.ananova.com)
(Benjamin Creme bestätigt, dass dieses Phänomen von den Raumbrüdern manifestiert wird.)
aus: Share International Dezember 2002

----------


## Joseph

Über dieses auf Thai บั้งไฟพญานาก genannte Phänomen git es eine Website auf Thai, von einem Wissenschaftler, der sich seit 11 Jahren damit befasst. Wenn ich mehr Zeit habe, und wenn Ihr das wirklich wissen wollt, will ich das gern durchlesen und Euch gern wissen lassen, was er schreibt...Oder wenn jemand von Euch Thai lesen kann, hier ist der Link:

http://www.bangfaipayanak.com/

2002 war der Höhepunkt der Begeisterung für dieses Phänomen, ca. 400.000 Menschen waren angereist, um es zu erleben, wodurch die lokale Wirtschaft um 50Millionen Baht bereichert wurde...

Es gab auch Jahre, wo kaum was zu sehen war, wegen heftigen Regens...

Es gab Rundfunk- und Fernsehberichte, die teils Übersinnliches als Gründe andeuteten, und es gab Berichte, die alles auf natürliche Gründe zurückführten. Gegen diese letzteren Berichte gab es starke Proteste... 

Joseph

----------


## schiene

"Gegen diese letzteren Berichte gab es starke Proteste..."

na klar,wer läßt schon gerne solche Geldquellen versiegen.Wäre ja ne finanzielle  einbuse wenn es auf ein naturbedingtes Schauspiel zurückzuführen wäre .

----------


## spinne

> Einige Wissenschaftler meinen, die roten, rosafarbenen und orangenen Feuerbällen würden durch entflammbare natürliche Gasvorkommen im Flussbett verursacht, *die durch die Anziehungskraft des Mondes an die Oberfläche kämen.*


Na, diese "Wissenschaftler" sollten doch erst noch mal in ihr Physikbuch gucken! Denn die Anziehunghskraft des Mondes ist bei Vollmond genauso groß wie bei Neumond! Im Gegenteil, da die Sonne bei Vollmond dem Mond mehr oder weniger gegenübersteht, schwächt sie sogar dessen Anziehungskraft ab.

spinne

----------


## Dieter

Spinne, tipst Du eher auf Erdgeister und Ausserirdische   :cool:  ??

----------


## Samuianer

wie in: "beam me up, Scotty!"?

----------


## Daniel Sun

Hat schon mal jemand dem Spektakel beigewohnt?

----------


## Samuianer

..welchem Jetzt?

----------


## Daniel Sun

Bang Fai Paya Nak

----------


## Samuianer

Nee, denke das ist inszeniert, zumindest irgendwie nachgeholfen... weil mir unerklaerlich bleibt, das wenn es ein Wetterphaenomen sein sollte, sich dieses praeziese an Kalendertage haelt, wieso?

Schon aus diesem Grunde muss ich mal hin...

----------


## spinne

> Spinne, tipst Du eher auf Erdgeister und Ausserirdische   ??


Weder noch!!!
Ich schließe mich da eher der Meinung vom Samuianer an.


spinne

----------


## Samuianer

Danke fuer Deine rueckhaltlose Solidaritaet!

Ich meine das ist "Common Sense", wie bei vielen "Phaenomenen" dieser Art, einfach mal genau ueberlegen, nachfragen, hinterfragen...den Verstand gebrauchen!

Wenn Mensch nur mal ueberlegt, das selbst das beruehmte Leichentuch von Turin 'ne Faelschung ist... dann muessten einem Jeden eigentlich ganze Tannenbaeume aufgehen!


Spirituelle Heiler, Fernheilung, Handauflegen und so... steht fuer mich auf einem anderen Blatt...

----------


## Joseph

So, ich habe jetzt verschiedene auf Thai geschriebene Webseiten durchgelesen und kann mir trotzdem kein 100% sicheres Urteil bilden...
*
Phänomene*: die aufsteigenden "Leuchtkugeln", wie ich sie hier mal nennen will, steigen lautlos auf, sind rot bis rosa, verglühen ohne Rauch und ohne züngelnde Flammen. Sie steigen nach oben, nichts fällt wieder runter. Die "Flugbahn" ist immer gerade, nie gebogen, aber meist schräg. Das heißt, wenn die "Bälle" in der Flussmitte aufsteigen, gehen sie zum Ufer hin, wenn die "Bälle" am Ufer aufsteigen, gehen sie zur Flussmitte hin.
*
Zeitpunkt*: nur am Tag "Oog Pannssa" (วันออกพรรษา). Aber nicht immer, nämlich niemals, wenn dieser Tag nicht mit dem laotischen Tag "15 Kamm" (15 ค่ำ) (das ist nach dem Mondkalender der 15. Tag des wachsenden Mondes in jenem Monat) zusammenfällt. Normalerweise fallen beide Tage zusammen, aber es gibt auch Jahre, wo es einen zeitlichen Unterschied gibt. In diesen (seltenen) Jahren tritt das Phänomen nicht auf.

*naturwissenschasftl. Erklärungsversuche: 
* Es gibt solche Erklärungsversuche. Z.B.: faulige Gase, die sich durch Fermentierung auf dem Grund des Flusses entwickeln, etwa Methane, die sich dann selbst entzünden... oder dass die Blasen mit "ionisiertem atomarem Sauerstoff" gefüllt hoch steigen und sich daher selbst entzünden...

Es gibt auch skeptische Stimmen, die behaupten, die Sache würde vom laotischen Ufer aus inszeniert...es wird nicht gesagt, ob von Laoten oder Thais (auch auf laotischer Seite des Flusses sollen sich viele Besucher einfinden). Als Begründung für "Inszenierung führt man an:
a) die Flugbahn ist immer "ungebogen", fast immer schräg (zum Ufer hin oder zur Flussmitte hin), als würden die "Bälle" abgeschossen...
b) es lassen sich keierlei naturwissenschaftliche Begründungen dafür finden, dass die Erscheinungen jährlich nur an einem einzigen, vorher bestimmten Tag stattfinden...
c) es gibt zeitliche Veränderungen: früher gab es nur wenige Feuerbälle zu sehen, heute sind es sehr viele (z.B. waren es einmal ca. 100 Stück vor dem "Wat Thai"). Früher verbrannten die "Bälle" in 4-6 m Höhe, heute steigen sie viel höher auf, bis 200 m. Es ist, als habe jemand seine Technik verbessert...

Ich selbst kann mir wie gesagt noch kein abschließendes Urteil bilden, versuche aber "am Ball zu bleiben" und mehr herauszufinden...ob inszeniert oder auf natürliche Ursachen zurückzuführen, jedenfalls ein interessantes Phänomen. Ich bin *spinne* dankbar, es hier uns zur Kenntnis gebracht zu haben. Ich hatte vorher noch nie etwas davon gehört...

Joseph

----------

Joseph, deine Recherchen sind, wie immer, spitze! Danke dafür!

Habe vorher noch nichts von dem Phänomen gehört. Es gibt Dinge die mit menschlichem Verstand nicht erklärbar sind (haben wir ja sogar im Forum). aber dass sich ein "Naturschauspiel" genau an den Kalender hält, halte ich für mehr als unwahrscheinlich,

Denke schon, dass da nachgeholfen wird.

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Dieter

> Es gibt Dinge die mit menschlichem Verstand nicht erklärbar sind.


In Thailand sind diese Dinge dann meistens mit der Gier nach Geld zu erklaeren   :cool:  .

----------

> Zitat von Volker
> 
> Es gibt Dinge die mit menschlichem Verstand nicht erklärbar sind.
> 
> 
> In Thailand sind diese Dinge dann meistens mit der Gier nach Geld zu erklaeren   .


Das ist mir in Deutschland auch schon begegnet! :traurig:

----------

Hier noch was zu den Freuerbällen:

http://bangkokpost.net/education/site2007/puoc3007.htm

----------

